# Hi everyone



## Darkhava (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey everyone. I've always loved epic works of fantasy fiction, such as Lord of the Rings and stuff like that. I wanted to try my hand at writing some stuff myself so here I am.


----------



## Mallignamius (Oct 31, 2007)

Good choice. You'll find some great people with valuable input here.

Welcome!


----------



## terrib (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome Dark and look forward to reading your work.


----------



## Shinn (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello there and welcome Dark 

~ Shinn


----------



## Nickie (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice to meet you, and welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## flashgordon (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome, and good luck, I wish I could write fantasy...


----------



## Winterstorm (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi there Darkhava. Lovely avatar. I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## wheelz1138 (Nov 1, 2007)

Good luck with your writing. There are several good people here who are willing to help if you need it. Welcome.


----------



## Sniper McGee (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey, its nice to have you here!  And just to be individual, im going to call you Hava instead of Dark.

-Bryce out


----------



## Hawke (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Darkhava. It's great to have you here. Enjoy!


----------

